#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  The IF function is Driving me Bonkers...Please Help

## tcaywood

Im so glad I found this forum!  im pretty good with the basics of Excel...not so good with formuals and functions. See if you can help me ( I know you can)

If the value of a cell is one thing, I want to return a certain text

Here is what I have ( i need a formula for this)

Let's say the cell is L2
and in L2, there can be 3 options of text that is entered.

If "Yes" is entered in L2 then i want the "4" to appear in cell M2
If "No" is entered in L2, then I want the number "3" to appear in cell M2
and if "Maybe" is entered in L2, then I want the number "2" to appear in cell M2

What is the formula for this??  Thanks SO MUCH for your help

You Excel Neophote friend............. :Cool:

----------


## tigeravatar

tcaywood,

Welcome to the forum.  In cell M2 put the following formula:
=IF(L2="Yes",4,IF(L2="No",3,If(L2="Maybe",2,"")))

Hope that helps,
~tigeravatar

----------


## tcaywood

WOW. Thanks, tigeravatar!!

----------

